# Requirements South France



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phoning the vet tomorrow re medications for trip

Not required ones but advisable

He seemed to have an adverse reaction to the scalibor collar, very agitated and excitable so we threw it away

The last thing we need is an excitable stressed 71/2 stone dog from hell in a Mh 

we will of course consider everything ( at a very inflated price ) the vet suggests

But thought some advice before hand could be good

Aldra

Failing that Rock Von Gold, Midnight Ebony is available to a really good home :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Shame about the collar, it's a very effective protection. If you can't use that, then probably Advantix drops would be best.

Problem is, if the dog reacts to the drops in the same way as the collar, you can't remove them!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Are you sure it was the medication within the collar or could it just have been the collar that made him react that way?
Even a dig used to wearing an everyday collar can react to something strange around his neck especially if it has a strange smell.
Maybe you could try again starting with just an hour today and build it up until your trip, that way whatever the reaction was about, smell, feel, chemicals he may get used to it.

James


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

There is now an effective vaccine against Leishmaniasis. This is really the only extra you neeed worry about. And if he hasnt worn the scalibor then even better as I understand there needs to be a rest period. That may ne why we never see the vacc locally....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I was told, by a vet, that the Frontline Spray is the best protection if you cannot use the collar. You have to spray enough to wet the coat, though, so might take quite a lot for Shadow??

Is the vaccine for Leishmaniasis available in the uk?


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I belive L. Vacc is available in the UK. 
Frontline wont protect against it though. Only Scalibor will do that without a vacc.
I find scalibor collars are brilliant. No fleas or ticks in sight. They last about 4 months and are far less faff than a spot on. I would use them if I lived in the UK too as they are very effective.
Back in January having returned from the mountains ( we give them a rest from the collars in the snow) I was amazed at how many ticks they got within 2 days...collars straight back on.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

Our dogs have a yearly injection against piroplasmosis or babiosis (not sure of the spelling). The vaccine is not available in UK.

We had not heard of it until 12 years ago when one of our Shepherds died within a couple of days of returning to UK. Once bitten it makes the spleen enlarge and affects red blood cells. It is a nasty tick that is not deterred by Advantix or Frontline. It is found in the South of France, but seems to be migrating northwards.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The Leishmaniasis vaccine is about £120 for the 3 initial injections then £40 for each years booster. It takes a bit of planning as the 3 jabs have to be 4 weeks apart, (ideally) 6 weeks from other innoculations, and it takes 4-6 weeks from the 3rd jab to become fully effective.

The best alternative to the Scalibor collar is Advantix but, as mentioned, is the same chemical if that is what is the problem.

Kev


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We had Barney, the dog we adopted in Portugal, vaccinated against Leishmaniasis there. First he had a blood test to check he was free of the disease, then he had 3 vaccinations each 3 weeks apart, I think.

He now just needs annual boosters. Our vet in the UK can do this, if we give notice, but we usually try to be back in Portugal when this and the rabies booster is due - vet fees are much cheaper there!

We keep a Scalibor collar on Barney all the year round, there are fleas and ticks everywhere. We change the collar every 6-7 months (though it's supposed to last for eight).

I agree it could well be the collar itself, rather than the chemical, that is bothering your dog, so it might be worth persevering for a while. He might get used to it. Good luck!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Apparently there is a brand new preventative against ticks, fleas and sandflies (which are the carries of leishmaniasis)

The vet is ordering them for tomorrow as it's too late for the vaccination

Regarding the collar some dogs are sensitive to the ingredients so he well may be sensitive to the new drug also

Fingers crossed he won't be, but I've asked for a calming not sedative drug if there is one

There are plug in ones but we are not always on hook up, and I'm not convinced they work

Will post the name of the new drug when we get it tomorrow

Aldra


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

Aldra we use Frontline pipettes for our lhaso Apso but we do not tend to let him run loose except maybe on the beach, so far so good when abroad although we did find a small tick on his nose when up the west coast of Scotland.


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Aldra.
Does R.V.G.M.E, come with,Passport/collar/lead/ins/food /bedding etc ? But most important,a few,"Thousand" of your English pounds ?.......................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Hulltramper


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He comes with everything

A total bargain , I think 8O 8O 

A couple of little faults, nothing you'd notice hull tramper 8O :lol: :lol: 

The new drug

vectra 3D

about £38 for three months treatment for dogs over 40 Kilos

Fleas, ticks, Mosquitos, sand flies and stable flies

It's the bite of the sandflies that carries Leishmaniasis 
Pack of three, apply monthly

aldra


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Aldra

will look into new drug

Our old Schnauzer had a "funny turn" when with a scalibor on but that said he was already unbeknown to us at that point suffering lymphoma, we took it off him and showered him and he was ok, he was jumping around like something was biting him

He never had a previous problem with Advantix its just that as we have cats in the house scalibor was easier to keep away from them.

I also have brought French herbal repellant collars via a belgian chemist direct kind of website they smell quite nice and believe it or not we dont get bitten when the dogs wear them ! Little repellants round your ankles is great! I use these alongside Advantix

Spoke with my vet and the CaniLeish vac is appx
90 quid but for the two weeks we may expose our three he says the precautions are just as good, he knows I will not over chemical our dogs due to what happened to our original one.

Will look in the van for the boxes off the herbal collars and post later or tomorrow


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Vetoform collars is what they are they are based on margosa oil (neem oil) smell pleasant and I just use them along side spot on with no effect

Expensive of amazon I bought from cocoon centre the shipping is dear though if you were only order one item, not a problem for me with three to buy, I have looked in France but never seen them in chemist they may be in pet shops but I won't enter as there are usually puppies for sale 8O


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

Spoken to the vet today Vectra3d repels sand files longer the advantix advantix is 2-3 weeks vectra a full month

Vectra does lice and mites also

Vectra kills fleas quicker too

Vectra is slightly more expensive and no doubt not for sale over the counter in French chemists like advantix is 

Vectra doesn't leave so much residue on dog apparently

Milbemax worm tablet is now licenced for heart and lungworms 


Using vectra and milbemax only leaves your vulnerable to mange, otherwise all else covered 

Sorry all sounds factual blurb but this is what my vets called back with 

Will try the new combi when other stuff runs out


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

iv e just come back from 5 months in Portugal and the ticks were the problem for us. Sophie dog would come back regularly with ticks on her, why we even brought 3 home with us, despite my everyday flea combing. I used Advocate, the vet says it did its job as the ticks never took hold (they just hung on in and around her ears and face ) . that's comforting but not when you find them crawling in the van looking for a host !!! .


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

*Dog AntiParasitic products table*

I've updated the "Dog Antiparasitic Table" to include the new Vectra 3D.

Kev


----------

